# Driver arrested after attacking pregnant passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.11alive.com/mb/news/loca...lleged-attack-on-pregnant-passenger/408659240








Myra Graham is facing aggravated assault charges for the January 30 incident.

FULTON COUNTY, Ga. -- A female driver for Uber has been arrested for allegedly assaulting a pregnant passenger.

Myra Graham is facing aggravated assault charges for the January 30 incident.

It happened in College Park outside the house the victim was staying at with friends.

Atiya Abdul-Khaliq, who is two months pregnant, said she and a friend were waiting outside the home for their ride when she said she saw a driver was parked a few doors down. She thought she may have given the wrong address by mistake, so she tried to ask about it after getting in the car.

"We put on our seatbelts," Abdul-Khaliq said, "and I was like, 'Did you see us waving our hands? Because we were standing in the middle of the street and we were waving our hands."

That's when she said the driver's tone changed. "She said 'I'm the driver, you're the passenger. You don't have to ride with me. You can get out.' I said, 'Okay, no problem.' I exited the vehicle."

Abdul-Khaliq said as she was getting out of the car, she felt the driver grab her hair. Then she said the driver spun her around, punched her in her eye and started kicking her.

"My friend was trying to get her off and she was still like coming for more," she recounted. "She's telling her like 'She's pregnant! You cannot kick her! She's pregnant!"

Abdul-Khaliq said her friend told the driver she was going to call the police. That's when the driver allegedly threatened to run them over.

The mother-to-be said she still has a hard time looking at the pictures after the incident.

"It was very painful. Very," Abdul-Khaliq told 11Alive. "I've never experienced something like this."

Pictures show a deep bruise down the side of her belly.

On Tuesday, police arrested the driver, Myra Julie Graham, on aggravated assault charges.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber driver misconduct never seems to end.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm calling bs on the rider's story. She's leaving stuff out.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that rider had a bit of attitude when she got in the car because she had to walk a few houses down to get in the car. I'm sure she didn't just exit the car all nice. BS story.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Only problem though is witness all say the same thing and there was a police investigation leading to her arrest. I'm sure the woman had some sort of attitude though. Still doesn't justify assult. You simply deny transport and keep it moving.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

2 months really isn't long enough to show or demand special treatment.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Is a driver really going to just attack a pregnant rider after asking her to get out ? There are clearly many pieces in the middle of this story being deliberately left out. I'm not saying attacking a pregnant woman is fine, but there are other bits to this story.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this just proves that the chariots for women or whatever its called ,the rideshare for women only , doesn't guarantee safety


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> this just proves that the chariots for women or whatever its called ,the rideshare for women only , doesn't guarantee safety


Well, it seems all bets are off if the driver wants some milk for their cookies.....RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Is a driver really going to just attack a pregnant rider after asking her to get out ? There are clearly many pieces in the middle of this story being deliberately left out. I'm not saying attacking a pregnant woman is fine, but there are other bits to this story.


I'll bite on this. What could possibly be left out that justifies the driver striking first?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

O.k. I think I got it. The Booking Fee increase is not really for safety, its more like to pay for lawsuits and fines ??? right.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

the driver wanted a cancellation fee the whole time

the bit missing out is the exchange where the rider says "ok i'll get out, but u cancel, not me"

....aka fighting words


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

You have to wonder what pax said to driver to get her swinging like that. Somebody's not telling the whole story. Still, there is the sticks and stones thing


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> I'll bite on this. What could possibly be left out that justifies the driver striking first?


when asked to get out the pregnant woman may have started attacking the driver


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> I'll bite on this. What could possibly be left out that justifies the driver striking first?


and unless you were either there or have a video you have no way of knowing if the driver struck first


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when asked to get out the pregnant woman may have started attacking the driver


Cops didn't think so.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Cops didn't think so.


Cops can be wrong.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cops can be wrong.


Great point. What evidence do you have to show the cops might be wrong in this case?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Great point. What evidence do you have to show the cops might be wrong in this case?


The same evidence that shows the cops might be right, namely none.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Great point. What evidence do you have to show the cops might be wrong in this case?


You ever watched a football game where the refs only flagged the second player ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The same evidence that shows the cops might be right, namely none.


Witness statements?


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

theamp18 said:


> I'm pretty sure that rider had a bit of attitude when she got in the car because she had to walk a few houses down to get in the car. I'm sure she didn't just exit the car all nice. BS story.


That's probably true, yet it doesn't make it a bs story. I think it's probably true cuz I've seen that attitude often. Yet I haven't assaulted anyone over it yet.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Is a driver really going to just attack a pregnant rider after asking her to get out ? There are clearly many pieces in the middle of this story being deliberately left out. I'm not saying attacking a pregnant woman is fine, but there are other bits to this story.


Uh, yeah, even if like .00001% of people are nuts like that, there's still people that are nuts like that. They sit in their head all day grumbling about how much attitude they put up with until one more person does it and they let loose.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Of course there is more detail to the story. Of course the rider doesn't say "I started giving her an shitty attitude cuz I had to walk". Most people don't even realize they are giving a shitty attitude in things like this, even when it's obvious to everyone else. But that doesn't mean the main event didn't happen. Are that many people really that stupid or is it just an internet thing? I'm kind of new to internet forums, and never been much for socializing, but the stupidity here is rampant sometimes. "The rider didn't tell the whole story therefore it's all bs". How does that opinion make any sense?
#ihatemyspecies


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> That's probably true, yet it doesn't make it a bs story. I think it's probably true cuz I've seen that attitude often. Yet I haven't assaulted anyone over it yet.


I think the bs part of the story is how they are minimizing their part of the story. The driver was rightly arrested but obviously something else happened that they are leaving out of the story. I don't think the driver would have assaulted her just because of a bad attitude


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Even though it is very rude, the pax can stand and wave all they want to. If they summon a car to go to a particular location they then have 5 minutes to get to that location and open the car door or else the doors get locked and they get cancelled on. This very simple process appears to be too difficult for about 20% of pax to accomplish.

Yeah I saw you waving what about it? These crap pax are the ones causing 80% of the problems.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

dash cam. Will solve everything. She said. She said. hahaha

I use this one that records audio.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0147QA57K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

How can the drive spin around (writing of the article leads me to believe the driver was still in the front seat) and start KICKING HER! That driver does not have a neck. I do not think she can turn around in the front seat and start kicking somebody behind her.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

roadman said:


> Even though it is very rude, the pax can stand and wave all they want to. If they summon a car to go to a particular location they then have 5 minutes to get to that location and open the car door or else the doors get locked and they get cancelled on. This very simple process appears to be too difficult for about 20% of pax to accomplish.
> 
> Yeah I saw you waving what about it? These crap pax are the ones causing 80% of the problems.


Yup. I pretend not to see them all the time (if they appear able-bodied). 2 months pregnant, you can not even tell your pregnant. Not to mention, she was going out with a friend. Wonder if she and her friend were headed to a bar..


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.11alive.com/mb/news/loca...lleged-attack-on-pregnant-passenger/408659240
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just dumb


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks like this isn't her first run in with the law. Wonder how she got passed Uber's "sophisticated" background check?

http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Georgia/Fulton-County-GA/Myra-Graham.70572488.html


----------

